# Attention Chinchilla Owners :-)



## Mae26 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been interested in adopting a pet, but I have been doing some research on and I was wondering if someone out there can fill me in on what its like to be a chinchilla owner and your experience. What type of caging and bedding would they need? I have a Carolina Storm wheel, would it be suitable for a chinchilla? Can they be litter trained? What is the best way to work on socializing them at first? Do they absolutely need to be adopted in pairs? What is the likely hood of them biting and prevention of that? Can you fill me in on some other answers and info? I would be super happy and much appreciate it  Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a hedgehog forum so you may not get many answers. I recommend you join http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Mae26 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, I will try that  thank you


----------

